# Life, Music & Photography - the blog of a young photography enthusiast from Finland



## tingeliM (Oct 30, 2011)

*Blogger?*
A 21-year-old girl from Finland, always trying to learn new things and really _see_ the world.

*What you can find from this blog?*
Mostly photography, but occasionally some music (own and borrowed) and bits and pieces of my life.


----------

